# (Closed Group) Continuation from Journey to BFP and beyond...



## jlw617

***Please Read, this is a closed group***

This group is specifically for ladies that were in the ttcal forum journey to bfp and beyond! We would like to remain a small group as we have been on this journey together and would like to remain together until we all have our rainbows!

Fleur-due October 30th!!!!!

Jlw617-due November 14th!!!!

Kylee-due January 2nd!!!!


----------



## jlw617

If you ladies want, I can add a list to the 1st page with our bfps and due dates, what do you think?


----------



## tcinks

Yay! November 7th :)


----------



## NDH

october 22 :)


----------



## Fleur828815

Hello, I'm here too! Due around 1st November but I'm not brave enough to be added to the list yet... I'll wait till my next scan! Hope you're all doing well.


----------



## jlw617

Yay Fleur! I totally understand, just let me know when you're comfortable! 

How's everyone feeling?

I go in for a scan tomorrow, I wanted to wait until the 12 week mark but ended up going in shortly after my bfp because I was worried about ectopic since I was having so much cramping on only one side, now the dr wants to see me even though I told her I'd rather wait, in a way I'm kind of glad though, since I'm past the point of my mmc last time, I think it will offer some much needed reassurance!

For those of you that pray, I am praying specifically that we hear a good strong heart beat and the baby is at or a little past expected development! Thankyou!


----------



## NDH

Good luck tomorrow Jamie!


----------



## tcinks

Jamie! How did it go? :)


----------



## jlw617

Hey ladies, sorry I had a busy day but I am so very happy to say that The Lord answered our prayers again! We have a happy healthy little bean in there with a strong heart beat of 132!!!!!


----------



## tcinks

Ya yay yay, that is so great! Praise God! So exciting. :)


----------



## NDH

Fabulous news!


----------



## jlw617

Here's a pic of the little bean, sorry it's so small, I think if you click on it you can see a bigger picture ;)


----------



## jlw617

I cried in the office, I was just so happy that this time was so different than my last time I came in for my first appointment!


----------



## tcinks

I'm getting more and more excited about baby every day! I just want November to be here already. :) I told myself I wouldn't buy anything until 2nd trimester, but I really want to get some decorations for the nursery. I might go get something small from Ikea (I'm crazy about that place, almost everything I want from the nursery I want from there, so cute!)


----------



## jlw617

Haha me too Terissa! I can't wait! I've never done any painting in a nursery before or really even decorated per say, living in rentals has made it hard but now that I'm older and this might be my last, I'm going all out! I'm totally loving the nautical theme! My mom and I are probably going to have a big shopping date after the gender reveal!

Fleur-let me know when you're ready for me to add you to the due dates!


----------



## tcinks

My sil did that with her son, it's a really cute theme! I am going to decide my theme once I know the gender, although I know our moms have already bought stuff :haha: I did decorate the door of the nursery today so that when I walk by I'm reminded that one day our little one will be there! :) and I bought a cute little stuffed bunny (dh calls me bunny so we are calling the babies little bunnies, among other things) haha. 

Fleur, I think it's time!!! :)


----------



## jlw617

tcinks said:


> My sil did that with her son, it's a really cute theme! I am going to decide my theme once I know the gender, although I know our moms have already bought stuff :haha: I did decorate the door of the nursery today so that when I walk by I'm reminded that one day our little one will be there! :) and I bought a cute little stuffed bunny (dh calls me bunny so we are calling the babies little bunnies, among other things) haha.
> 
> Fleur, I think it's time!!! :)

Maybe months down the road when we have our nurseries all decorated for our little bunnies haha, we will have to share pics! I would love to see yours Terissa! Btw I should have mentioned that I had planned on doing the nautical theme if it's a girls but I've been going back and forth because I really love the corral/blush and gold themed nurseries I've seen for girls as well!!!


----------



## Fleur828815

I think I&#8217;m finally ready to be added to the list but I&#8217;m totally confused as to my due date&#8230; Going by my ovulation date it should be 30 October, at my first scan it moved to 1 November and at yesterday&#8217;s scan it moved again to 27 October! So uh, I guess I&#8217;ll stick with 30 October?

I&#8217;m also starting to get excited (it was about time lol) and looking forward to buying baby things, but I&#8217;ll wait till the second trimester. Nautical themes are so cute! I&#8217;m living in a rented flat while our house is being built, but it won&#8217;t be ready till March 2016 at the earliest. The baby won&#8217;t even have a room in this flat, it will sleep in our room to start with. 

Terrissa, I love IKEA too but they don&#8217;t have one in this country. What did you put on the nursery door? 

Jamie, a coral/blush and gold theme sounds very regal ! 

So what do you think you&#8217;re having? I have a feeling I&#8217;m having a girl (and that the baby I lost was a boy), we&#8217;ll see if I&#8217;m right! 

Hope the ladies from our TTC group will be joining us soon.


----------



## jlw617

Fleur- so glad you're getting excited! I know I can speak for all of us when I say it's still a bit scary at times but I have a good feeling about our little beans!

I'm also really hoping some of the other ladies will be joining us soon!

Has anyone started thinking about names yet? To my surprise my dh was really excited to come up with some possible names, one he really liked for a girl which again really shocked me was Charlotte if it's a girl and I really like Charlotte! If it's a boy he/we likes Nathaniel, Charles or Matthew!


----------



## tcinks

Those are nice names! :) Before dh and I ever got married we made a list of names we'd like. We'll revisit it once we know if its a boy or girl. Dh actually has been the one really excited about picking names, especially for the girls. If it's a boy it will likely be DH junior :) 

Yay fleur! So glad you're starting to get excited. All last pregnancy I was so sure I was having a girl, but it was actually a boy. This time I don't have any feeling, although dh thinks girl because I feel a lot worse this time. And both our moms really want girls because they already have grandsons. Of course I am going to be happy with whichever, I'm also kind of hoping for a girl. 

Oh oh the nursery door I put uo a colorful banner and some little stickers I got from the craft store that say "boy or girl? " "pink or blue?" And other stuff about guessing what the gender is. Once we know I'll really get decorating. ;) and I have the little bunny hanging on the doorknob.


----------



## jlw617

Oops I didn't see that part, I would like a boy but I'm feeling like this is probably another girl which dh and I would be thrilled about but oh the drama! Girls are very emotional! All my friends that have both girls and boys say that the boys are so much easier ;)


----------



## tcinks

Oh yes, I'm sure boys are much easier and less expensive, especially when they're young. All they wanna do is run around and get dirty. :haha: It'd be really nice if I had one of each, maybe there was one hiding in my last scan :rofl:


----------



## jlw617

Yes Terissa that would be nice lol, dh and my pastors wife of all people! Keep joking I'm going to have twins, sorry but there was only one! I told her there was one hiding she could have him/her until college ;)


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, I like all your names ! This is already a source of lots of arguing for DH and me&#8230; He&#8217;s French, I&#8217;m of Indian origin so it&#8217;s REALLY hard to find something that we both like and that he can pronounce! He just says no to all of my suggestions. 

Terrissa, the nursery door must put a smile on your face each time you go past it, it sounds so cute. 

Ideally I&#8217;d like to have 2 children, a boy and a girl (ha!) but I don&#8217;t have a strong preference, I just want healthy babies (cliché but true). This will be the first grandchild on both sides. DH&#8217;s family won&#8217;t care about the gender. My mom and my sister are both crazy about baby girls but I&#8217;m sure they&#8217;ll love a little boy just as much. My mom has just one sister and she always wanted 2 girls, which is what she had. I&#8217;m wondering if I&#8217;ll continue the same &#8220;tradition&#8221;!


----------



## jlw617

Wow the first grandchild on both sides! That baby is going to be spoiled lol!!! Dh and I have argued a little about names but he told me that he loves our daughters names so much that I must have good ideas hehe ;) I've always tried to sneak in a little Spanish origin into our names but I'm not concerned with it this time, besides I'm pretty fair skinned and my husband is as white as they come ;) so my poor girls only sign they have any Spanish in them is they both have very hairy legs arms and backs :rofl: 

And no that doesn't sound cliché at all, tbh Im sure anyone that's been on the journeys we've been on would probably agree they would also be happy with whatever they were given, I know I'd like a boy but at the same time, having another daughter would make me and dh just as happy!


----------



## tcinks

Ideally, I'd like to have about 10 children, not sure how likely that is though. I should've started when I was 18! :haha: But I wasn't married then so probably not a good idea. I'm 25 and already feel my clock ticking! I honestly expected to already have 2 kids by now. Oh well, my plans are not always the best I guess :)

Jamie, you're Spanish? I think you mentioned that before but I don't remember. Have you been there?

Fleur, I know you've said before too but I can't remember, baby brain I guess. Haha. But are you from France? And living somewhere else now though?


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, I'm also very hairy haha. I'm the same, even if I have a slight preference (next time I'm sure), as long as the baby is in good health I don't really care! DH's family doesn't live in the same country so spoiling from that side is going to be limited.

Terrissa, don't worry, I also have trouble keeping up with who lives where and comes from where. I'm from Mauritius (a small island in the Indian Ocean, near the East coast of Africa). I studied and worked in France for over 10 years, met DH there and dragged him to my home country :D He's happy here, the only thing is that his family is far and it costs a ton to travel from here so he hasn't seen them in 18 months. We probably won't go till next year, with the baby hopefully!


----------



## jlw617

Well Terissa, you just keep going and maybe you'll have a couple sets of twins! Lol! You still have plenty of time! I have a good friend who has 6 and she started at 27 I believe, she only stopped because she literally almost died a couple times due to having so many c-sections and something with her uterus, don't ask me though I forget exactly what it was but it's pretty serious! Yes I'm actually Mexican and Spanish but I usually "claim" Spanish (Latino people are weird like that and will usually just claim one haha) no I've never been, I consider myself American first and though I think my heritage is interesting I have no real desire to go to Spain. 

Fleur-I'm glad my daughters and I aren't the only hairy ones on this board haha! Oh man, I can't imagine the cost of travel! It's expensive enough here in the states depending on where you fly to, each year we spend 2000 in tickets to fly "home" once a year and that's buying the tickets months in advance to get the best prices! Atleast you won't have to pay for the baby's ticket until he/she is 2, atleast that's how most airlines work. 

So I don't want to ask this on another board but did either of you have symptoms subside around 9 weeks? I've read that this is the time the placenta will start to take over but I was really nervous this morning as I woke up feeling pretty good, my breasts weren't sore and they even seemed a little smaller, could just be my mind playing tricks on me though...


----------



## tcinks

Oh Jamie, that happened to me a week or two ago and I was so worried...then it all came back worse! I say enjoy it! Haha. Honestly last time I think I was closer to 12 weeks when I started to feel better, but it'd be nice if it was sooner! I've heard some say around 9 or 10 because of the placenta...I'll be 10 on Saturday so many relief is on the way! I'm actually not feeling too bad, but still tired, gross taste in mouth, sore breasts. Not too much nausea anymore.


----------



## jlw617

So I spoke too soon, my symptoms were back that evening, although my breasts still seem to be not as sore...hmmm maybe they'll just stay that way...I'm anxious for my next appointment, I just want to hear that hb again! I feel strongly that after this next appointment I'll be able to relax a lot more!

Do any of you have any plans for this summer? Either of you going on a babymoon? I've never been on, I don't think we really had the opportunity with dh being in the military but I wish I would have, especially before my first, just to have that last bittersweet time with my dh before children filled the house ;)


----------



## tcinks

:)

10 weeks today! Have my next appointment Monday! 

I don't think we'll do a babymoon, but we might. I keep trying to get down to Florida. I moved to Kansas when I was 11, but most of my family (besides parents and siblings) are in Florida . I haven't visited them in a few years, and dh has never met any of them. So it would be nice if we could get down there for that...and the beach. Haha. Definitely miss the beach.


----------



## jlw617

That sounds fun Terissa! I've been to Florida and though I deal with humidity here in Maryland, Florida was definitely worse lol! Too humid for me haha!


----------



## tcinks

Haha. So many people say that! I don't think it is that bad. I would take the humidity and warm weather and beach over the cold and snow of Kansas winter any day! Haha. Dh loves Kansas though so I'm sure I'll be stuck here.


----------



## jlw617

tcinks said:


> Haha. So many people say that! I don't think it is that bad. I would take the humidity and warm weather and beach over the cold and snow of Kansas winter any day! Haha. Dh loves Kansas though so I'm sure I'll be stuck here.

That's why I miss California! The warm weather year round but minus the humidity ;)


----------



## tcinks

Dh and I dtd last night and I woke up to some brown bleeding! :( I know it is to be expected, but it still freaked us out. That was the first time since e found out e were expecting like 2 months ago, and definitely makes me not want to do it again! I'm hoping and praying it's nothing, I have my next appointment in the morning and getting to hear the heartbeat our even seeing my little bean will make us breathe a lot easier!


----------



## jlw617

Try not to be worried! As you said you know it's normal, there's so much more blood flow to those parts now, I know I would be worried to, just relax and have faith, your baby will be just fine!


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, don&#8217;t worry if your symptoms come and go, it seems to be quite normal. I freaked out completely when I woke up one day and the ONLY symptom I had seemed to have disappeared overnight at 8 weeks, but your placenta will be taking over soon so your symptoms will hopefully lessen!

Travelling from here is really expensive so no babymoon for us, but if all goes well I&#8217;m looking forward to taking the baby to Europe next summer! DH would rather go during winter so he can go skiing but I want to hit the summer sales in July :D

Terrissa, I&#8217;ve read it&#8217;s VERY common to bleed after sex during pregnancy but I&#8217;ve also been too scared to DTD (DH is very grumpy because of that). I hope you are feeling reassured after your appointment today. 

A part of my message seems to have disappeared from my last post. I was saying : 10 kids!! You brave, crazy lady. I&#8217;m too old at 33 to contemplate more than 2 but we&#8217;ll see how I cope with 1 to start with haha. I wanted to be done by 30 but the best-laid plans and all&#8230;

I live on a small island so the beach is never very far, however I&#8217;m not a beach person so hardly ever go! I think the last time I swam in the sea (ocean?) was over 15 years ago. 

Is anyone else having vivid dreams? I feel like I haven&#8217;t had a proper night&#8217;s sleep in weeks, I keep having the craziest dreams all night long and wake up shattered!


----------



## jlw617

Fleur-I sure hope these symptoms subside soon! When we lived in California, we were not far from the beach either but I was the same way when it came to swimming in the ocean, actually I don't like swimming in any natural waters lol! I used to as a kid so often but I'm terrified of it now ;)

I've had some pretty crazy dreams! But most of the time I'm out so hard that I forget what my dream is about haha!

Terissa how'd your appointment go?


----------



## Fleur828815

Same here, I'd rather swim (laze around) in a pool... i don't like the feeling of having sand stuck on my skin!


----------



## jlw617

I'll be 10 weeks tomorrow! Even though I know anything can happen, we are never promised tomorrow, I have assurance in my faith and the fact that I had finally started to miscarry with my mmc before this time. My scan is next Friday and I can't wait! Hoping to see the little bean if possible but we will see ;)

So do any of you ladies want to take a guess at when baby will actually arrive? I know it's early still but it might be fun to look back and see our guesses! I think my little bean will be here November 1st or sooner ;) my dd is nov 14th!


----------



## tcinks

Yay for 10 weeks! :) I'll be 11 tomorrow. I feel like this pregnancy is picking up speed. I have my appointment with the perinatologist on monday!

Do you have a history of going into labor early?

I'm not sure..but whatever is the earliest baby can come and still be healthy and full term is when I hope! Haha. I'm just too impatient. I'm due November 7th but according to my extended due date calculator I'll be considered tem by October 17. So let's shoot for that :haha: But really, I know there's a history of preeclampsia in my family and they typically go early, but I definitely don't want that to be the reason for me! And I've had a lot of friends recently go like two weeks past their due dates...and I don't want that either! If baby does come in October it'll be bittersweet because that's when we lost Ronen. But that's also the month of my birthday! Hmmm...Maybe I don't wanna share my birthday month with baby :rofl: Just kidding. Wow, if you can't tell I'm really bubbly this morning! So to answer your actual question, I'll say...October 24th. :)


----------



## jlw617

Haha Terissa, it's ok to be bubbly ;) I don't know if I'm at the point just yet where I feel like the pregnancy is picking up speed but I'm sure I'll be there soon! I heard a couple women say the days are long but the weeks are short, for the most part this is how I'm feeling as things progress :) 

So yes I do have a history of going early, I was 2 weeks early with my first and 3-4 weeks early, I give a range because I felt like they had my dates wrong the whole time, they say 4 weeks but usually babies born 4 weeks early have to spend at least a little time in nicu and she didn't have to spend any time at all in there and also she was 6lbs 8 oz which yes is small but my first was only 6lbs 12oz, so not much of a difference...

So I'm really upset because I just got my results back from all the lovely routine blood work and urine culture and everything came back good including my iron levels which I was happy about because I'm normally anemic...buttttttttttt they said they wanted me to do an early glucose test and h1ac which is a blood test that looks at how your body has been processing sugars for the past 3 months because they said I had some red flags for gestational diabetes come back with my labs :sad2: I've never had it and I'm really hoping I don't have it!!! I'm not humongous and I actually haven't had a problem with sugar this pregnancy like I normally do, my brothers are both near the 450 lb ranges!!! So I'd expect them to have diabetes before I even had gestational diabetes...I talked to a friend that said age, genetics and hormones play a bigger role than weight (my father has it) so that would explain the genetics and I do think I physically resemble my father more than my brothers, oh well I'm just a mess because I don't even want to take the test! Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## tcinks

Awww Jamie. :hugs: I see why it would make you upset but they are just being cautious . I have a family history of a lot of things that I've personally been trying to avoid but I know its likely thet could pop up for me too just because of genetics.


----------



## Fleur828815

Hi ladies! 

Jamie, did you do the glucose test? I also had it done last week so maybe they start keeping an eye on it earlier now? It doesn&#8217;t necessarily depend on weight, my very slim friend had gestational diabetes during her pregnancy. I hope it won&#8217;t be the case for you :hugs:

Terrissa, you&#8217;re almost 12 weeks! Why does it seem that other people&#8217;s pregnancies are going faster? Mine is going so slow, I feel like I took the positive pregnancy test ages ago! I suppose it will start to feel more real once the baby starts moving. 

I don&#8217;t have the faintest idea when baby will be here&#8230; I&#8217;m not even thinking that far ahead! The due date is around 30 October so it would be fun if it was born by then (but full term of course!) so that I can dress it up on Halloween. Shallow, me??? October is my due date and also the month I had the missed miscarriage, it feels bittersweet to me too.

Have you started buying things for the baby? I&#8217;m still finding it hard to get hopeful, I&#8217;m going to wait till after my next scan to make a list.. and wait some more to start shopping!

Hope your pregnancies are going fabulously :flower:


----------



## tcinks

I feel like mine is finally picking up speed! Getting closer to the point where I lost Ronen (13+1), so I'll probably be a lot more relaxed after that. I want to buy stuff, but I don't like gender neutral. So I'll wait until we find out the gender. :) 

Haha, that's totally cute about wanting to dress baby up for Halloween. What would you do?

I have felt so awful today! Sore and achy and tired, head throbbing, bloated. I stayed in bed almost all day, and still feel pretty icky. I hope baby is okay. :( I haven't felt like this since a few days before the loss last time. But that was such a random thing and I don't think it'll happen again, I can't help but worry though.


----------



## Fleur828815

Terrissa, how are you feeling today? It's so easy to get worried whenever something is different but you've probably caught a bug or are more tired than usual :hugs:

I haven't wanted to jinx myself by looking at Halloween costumes but a little pumpkin would be cute... or anything really!


----------



## tcinks

I'm feeling a lot better today. Wow , I just can't believe how miserable I was yesterday, but I'm glad it passed. Trying not to worry because last time I remember I was sick all through week 12 too. 

That's a really cute idea! :)


----------



## jlw617

Nope I didn't do the test, it's a long story but basically when they tested me, they tested my levels for what should have been a fasting test based on the range they had on the results so I told them that right now I wanted to decline and they could redo the test and I could actually fast for it like I should have in the first place and do an a1c which tests your sugars for the last 3 months, the nurse did not like that but oh well ;) I went today for the a1c, they didn't want to have me redo the other test, so if I'm lucky I'll find out tomorrow but most likely I'll find out sometime next week, I kind of suspect I might have it because I've been absolutely miserable but I'm praying I don't. 

Fleur, you should totally get a costume! There's a lot of costumes that would be cute on a girl or a boy!

Terissa-glad you're feeling better! We had picked up the stomach bug but only my 5 year old and I were blessed enough to get it ;) I totally get you on the gender neutral stuff! I'm the same way!


----------



## Fleur828815

Glad you're feeling better Terrissa.

Jamie, they tested your blood sugar levels although you hadn't fasted? Weird! Hope your results come back OK.


----------



## tcinks

Fleur, are you ever going to put up a ticker? :) How far along are you now? In week 13?


----------



## jlw617

Hopefully Kylee will come over soon! 

Yes Fleur they did which totally threw my numbers off :/ oh well...hope my numbers come back good from this one! I was supposed to have an appointment today but I got lucky and woke up with the stomach bug AGAIN! Well in a way I'm glad things worked out the way they did because when I called the office to cancel I went ahead and switched to a midwife and so my new appointment is on Monday which isn't too far, I was bummed I didn't get to see or hear my bean today but everything works out for a reason! 

So does anyone want to take guesses on what you're having? I'm thinking its a girl for me but I don't know, I have this lingering feeling I might get my boy! Terissa, I think you're having a girl, Fleur, I'm guessing boy for you ;)


----------



## kdmalk

Greetings! Can't believe I'm here.


----------



## tcinks

Yay yay yay! :) Soooo glad you're here!

Jamie, everyone in our families wants a girl, and honestly that's what I'm leaning towards too. Although obviously I'll be happy with either. I just really felt like when I was pregnant before it was a girl because of the dreams I had and really had my heart set on a little girl. Actually, still holding onto hope that it's one of each :haha:


----------



## jlw617

Terissa, that would be great huh? Haha you're too funny!

Hi Kylee!


----------



## Fleur828815

Yay Kylee, its lovely to see you here! I hope the other ladies will also be joining us soon.

Jamie, at least your new appointment is only a couple of days away, so not long to wait. It must be horrid to have a stomach bug on top of pregnancy symptoms. I hope youll get your boy, it would be a cool change after 2 girls.

Terrissa, you think youve got one hiding in there? :haha: I would also have loved boy/girl twins. 

I need to see what my instinct says about what you all are having Im influenced by knowing what youre hoping for! What about you Kylee?

Im pretty convinced mine is a girl so well see if I have any instinct at all or not! 

By the way, I finally got a ticker or 4! I didnt know which one to choose. :blush: Where did you get yours Terrissa?


----------



## tcinks

Yay tickers! Haha. I got mine at lilypie.com , of the one you have I like the two in the middle the most. If you're taking votes. ;)


----------



## kdmalk

I'm kind of feeling girls all around... except for me. SORRY JAMIE!!! I hope I am wrong. Lol. 

I'm feeling boy for me. We want a boy--a professional soccer player. We have high hopes. Lol. Hubby really wants twins (he is a twin), but I think he has forgotten that we can't afford daycare for two. And diapers. And clothes. And food. And college. And cars. Makes my head spin just thinking about it. Lol

Anybody have names picked out yet? We are sticking with our original boy name... Which feels weird. But we never knew what we were having last time and we really like the name a lot, so I think we are going to end up sticking with it. 

Boy name is Everett Scott
Girl name is McKenzie Ann Louise (Louise is my grandma's middle name, and I love her, but don't love that, so the poor kid is getting two middle names). Middle name(s) subject to change for the girl. Lol


----------



## jlw617

Gee thanks Kylee! Well I hope you're wrong haha, I'm thinking boy for you as well and I love the names!

I think we are pretty set if it's a girl her name will be Charlotte Renee
We've gone back and forth on boys names but maybe Nathaniel or Charlie or Matthew...just not sure lol

Oh and Kylee I need to add you to the front page, what's you're Edd again?


----------



## kdmalk

January 2!


----------



## Fleur828815

Terrissa, happy 12 weeks! I&#8217;ve gotten rid of one ticker already, thanks for the vote hehe. I can&#8217;t see yours on lilypie, I only see the ones where they say how many days are left, not how the baby is growing etc?

Kylee, how are you feeling? Started having symptoms yet?


----------



## kdmalk

Only symptom is sore bbs. Is that normal? I don't think I will feel okay until we get a peek at baby or I get some symptoms.


----------



## Fleur828815

I worried and stressed for weeks and weeks because I felt too normal and not pregnant. The only symptom I had till 8 weeks was sore boobs just when I woke up, otherwise they were fine. Even that disappeared when I was 8 weeks so I was convinced things weren't going well, but it seems that I was one of the lucky 15% who don't have any symptoms! I honestly never had nausea, cravings, increased appetite etc. I was only a bit more tired than usual and that was only because I wasn't sleeping well.
So it's easy to say don't stress, but I know what you're going through :hugs: For your peace of mind though, I hope you'll get a few light symptoms! Only 3 weeks till your first scan right?


----------



## jlw617

Yep Kylee-only symptom I had until about 6 weeks was sore bbs!


----------



## kdmalk

Ps- fleur, to get the lilypie ticker with the baby development on it, you have to click maternity tickers. I just googled "lily pie ticker" and then I was able to click the maternity one and it gives the option of development.


----------



## kdmalk

Oh, other symptom.... GAS. My poor hubby is like "that is not a real symptom, you are just farting!" Lol. Not the case. I can't help it! I feel awful.


----------



## tcinks

Hahaha. Oh Kylee. :rofl: That IS a real symptom! But my husband can't complain because he has the worst gas of anyone I know!


Fleur your pumpkin ticker is so cute!


----------



## kdmalk

Need some reassurance this morning. Saved my last test to do today before I left just to make sure I didn't need to pack a suitcase full of tampons for my trip (awful, I know).... But I couldn't quite make it through the night. I was dreaming of peeing I had to go so bad. But I leave at 5am so I decided to test anyway. Well, when I peed in the cup, I knew it was too light, but I didn't have a choice, so I just dropped it on there. I only made it for a 4 hour hold and I had lots of fluids in the couple hours leading up to bed. Bfp is same as 2 days ago. No darker. 

Can someone please reassure me that it is because of a short hold and diluted urine compared to a nice, dark fmu 2 days ago? Because I am kind of freaking out. Like to the point that I want to buy more tests just to make sure it was the light pee. I always have doubling issues, so line progression is a sensitive subject....

I don't get my first beta done until Wednesday when I get back. I feel like I am going to spend all this week worried. Ughhhhh.


----------



## tcinks

The line from last time was nice and dark. I'm not sure they get much darker than that. Whenever I was testing I was freaking out too, I always wanted to see the test line get as dark as the control line and it never did. It got to a certain point and that was it. So I would not worry! And stop testing! :) You've got your progesterone right? You're doing everything you can do to make sure this pregnancy progresses well. Enjoy it! :hugs: And you're a day past when AF was due, which is great. 

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Fleur828815

Kylee, I tested for 3 days straight and worried because the line wasn&#8217;t getting darker, then I tested again 1 week later and it was finally darker. As long as there&#8217;s a line it&#8217;s positive! Have a good trip and don&#8217;t overthink it. Oh, and how could I forget the bloating and gas?! That is definitely a symptom! I used to be prone to bloating even before I was pregnant but not like this&#8230; and DH isn&#8217;t even surprised anymore that I can compete with him in the farting department. By the way, I like both your choices for names. 

Jamie, I like Nathaniel and Matthew! We&#8217;re not even thinking about names till we know the sex. 

I&#8217;ve decided I&#8217;d like a boy just to be contrary because my mom and sister will be disappointed if it&#8217;s a boy, and a friend has decided I&#8217;m having a girl based on my stomach shape. So yeah, I&#8217;m convinced it&#8217;s a girl but because of them I want a boy :haha: It&#8217;s our first so we don&#8217;t have a preference.


----------



## kdmalk

Well, technically af isn't supposed to arrive until tomorrow. I used the "date of last period" due date instead of my actual ovulation date. Only a day or two apart, so I am just keeping the date the doctor will use.

I did end up opting out and getting the super awkward pat down at the airport. Meh... It was interesting. Lol. And I only slept like an hour last night because I took a two hour nap in the afternoon and then got anxious about my trip and couldn't sleep! Didn't even get any rest on the plane. I walked around near the hotel (I say "near" but I did get pretty far... I was hunting for the bus stop to go to the beach in a few days), got some chipotle, came back and got some sun (with sun screen!) and then took a dip in the pool. Now I am cuddled up in bed to finally get some rest before I eat dinner. Hope I haven't stressed baby out with all of my activities. I am trying to drink lots of water!

Thanks for reassuring me on the test, everyone. I am just not even going to think about it. I am going to bake this little peanut all the way!!!! I know it! Hope everyone else is doing well and feeling alright.


----------



## jlw617

Fleur828815 said:


> Kylee, I tested for 3 days straight and worried because the line wasnt getting darker, then I tested again 1 week later and it was finally darker. As long as theres a line its positive! Have a good trip and dont overthink it. Oh, and how could I forget the bloating and gas?! That is definitely a symptom! I used to be prone to bloating even before I was pregnant but not like this and DH isnt even surprised anymore that I can compete with him in the farting department. By the way, I like both your choices for names.
> 
> Jamie, I like Nathaniel and Matthew! Were not even thinking about names till we know the sex.
> 
> Ive decided Id like a boy just to be contrary because my mom and sister will be disappointed if its a boy, and a friend has decided Im having a girl based on my stomach shape. So yeah, Im convinced its a girl but because of them I want a boy :haha: Its our first so we dont have a preference.

Haha that's great Fleur! I get to find out what we are having in just a little over 4 weeks! I have no idea how I'm going to not tell my mom for a whole week before we do the gender reveal! It's going to drive me crazy!!!

Kylee-Put your hands in the air and put down the tests! :) try to hold off on testing for atleast another 4-5 days and then if you just can resist, go ahead! Don't stress, it's not good for you!

Terissa, my dh is the same lol! And yes I agree, gas is definitely a symptom!


----------



## tcinks

So I've been having some pressure/tenderness in my pelvic area these past few days. Just on and off throughout the day. I called my high risk doctor and hoping she gets back with me soon! I wouldn't be so worried except this is how I started to feel in the days leading up to my miscarriage, and I'm close to that point again. I really don't want to lose another baby. :( Trying not to worry though, just taking it easy and limiting my activities.


----------



## jlw617

Keep us updated on what your dr says Terissa! It's hard not to compare physical sensations to what we felt before our mc, I know I've done it a lot this pregnancy! Praying for you!

Well I had my appointment today and it went great!!!!:happydance::happydance: she found the hb right away with the Doppler, (didn't even have to use the ultrasound which I'm happy about but I also kinda wanted another peek at baby but that's ok) right where I've been telling dh where I can definitely my uterus, I got a little bump going on that even my friend noticed today! My A1c results were normal too, Yay!!!!! And I love this midwife so much more that the ob they had me seeing so double Yay! She asked me to do the glucola at 16 weeks just to be safe and I asked for an alternative, I guess they won't do one but she gave me the option of testing my sugars with a monitor for 2 weeks instead which I prefer anyhow. So everything went great! I'm super happy and she said the baby was very active as he/she kept moving away from the Doppler ;) both my girls were like that so we shall see, haha, I find out at the end of May what we are having!!!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## kdmalk

AF due today and nowhere in sight.

Did notice that bbs are not nearly as tender today, but nipples are super sore. Trying to remember that symptoms change from day to day and that I shouldn't worry!!! Having a positive attitude!


----------



## NDH

:hi: Dipping my toes back in here. I can't jinx this pregnancy by putting up a ticker and joining groups right?

No idea my due date with lines so strong on CD22 - Going by my LMP my due date would be January 8, my DD's 4th birthday, but because of such an early bfp I'm going to go with January 4 for now, which is using the date I found out about Mira being gone as my LMP date. It may change in 4 weeks when I have a scan.

But considering only 5% of babies are born on their due date and only 50% of babies are born by 40+5 I'm not worried about having an *actual* due date :p 

Terissa have you heard back from your Dr yet? Oh and reading though the thread I saw that you want 10 kids - I' love 0 too :haha: I've always said I wanted at least 6 but people think you less crazy for saying 6 vs 10 :haha: Sara keeps telling me I'm having 10 babies :p I'm 30 now (I always wanted at least 1 by 25 as well, if not 2, but it took more than 2 years after we got married to conceive and we had a longer courtship than expected too) so I don't think 10 is likely, but would still like to aim for 6.


----------



## tcinks

Yay Natalie, great to see you here! :D

Well I called my high risk doctor first, because she always said any questions or concerns I have don't hesitate to call. But the nurse called back and said "have you called your normal obgyn yet? Talk to her first and if she can't help let us know" ugh. Why say call anytime if you'll just pass me off to the other doctor? Why even have two doctors?! :brat: I felt so dismissed, I'm really concerned and they don't even seem to care. Anyway, by the Time they called back to say that, it was about 3:45 in the afternoon and when I called my normal obgyn she had already gone home for the day! Ahhhhj! The nurse told me to come in to leave a urine sample and take Tylenol for the aches. I'm hoping they'll call me back first thing in the morning!

Haha oh and Natalie, I definitely planned to start having kids around 21, but I didn't get married until 23 so that didn't really work out. But I figure if I have a child every year and half or so until I reach 40 I could make it to 10 :rofl: We would also like to foster and/or adopt at some.point.


----------



## NDH

Grr how frustrating!

I was married at 23 as well - met hubby at 21 and thought we'd be married within a year but we had some bumps on the road. :haha: and then it took me to 26 to conceive my first, who was born a week after I turned 27. I might end up with three babies yet before I turn 31 though of this is my rainbow and comes a bit early :cloud9: and if its twins then I'm already nearly halfway there :rofl:


----------



## Fleur828815

Natalie, good to see you here! When will you see a doctor?

Jamie, yay for the appointment and A1C results, what a relief! What are you planning to do for your gender reveal? I&#8217;d actually like to wait a bit longer to find out but DH is too impatient, and he&#8217;s a blabbermouth so the whole world will find out before me if he&#8217;s the only one who knows.

Terrissa, that sounds frustrating! Hope you manage to talk to someone today. I also feel some pain/pressure in my pelvis and lower back sometimes, but the doctor said it&#8217;s not worrying. 

Kylee, your symptoms will come and go, try to relax!


----------



## tcinks

Well nurse finally called back! All she said was that I didn't have a uti. I told her I was still having some pressure and pain in my pelvis and she just said "well keep us posted on how you're doing okay?" she didn't give me any indication as to why I'm all of a sudden having the pain or ask to me to come in or tell me how to deal with it or anything! Ugh. I have really liked my doctors and the staff but I just feel right now like they don't care about me at all! :( I'm still taking it easy and resting as much as I can. I don't want to take any chances.


----------



## NDH

Pee cup was bloody this morning. Like red bloody :/ Line is still as strong as the first one two days ago (not darker though either) which gives me at least some hope... but it doesn't look good.


----------



## jlw617

Terissa-that's annoying! I know at the beginning of this pregnancy I was concerned about cramping so I told the ob I was having a good amount but that I assumed it was pretty normal due to things stretching and preparing, I was looking for some reassurance and she just kind of went hmmmmm and smiled :brat: I was just like really?! I hope you get some answers but try not to compare, like I said I still have things that feel just like I'm about to mc but you'll drive yourself crazy if you think too much on it!

Natalie-I'm so sorry you've been on such a roller coaster ride physically and emotionally! Praying for you!

Fleur and Kylee, how are you both feeling?


----------



## NDH

POAs again with a less than 2 hour hold and the line is the darkest yet. Still bleeding though. Could go either way which is at least better than watching the line get lighter...


----------



## kdmalk

Stick, baby!!!!!!!!! Stiiiiiiiick!


----------



## kdmalk

I am feeling tired.... But maybe because I spent the afternoon at the beach. Lol. Oh! And I have had like the teeniest bit of nausea randomly for the past three days. Nausea isn't uncommon for me randomly, but not usually a few days in a row.... Which makes me wonder if I am going to be one of the "lucky" ones with early ms. Who knows. Talk to me next week. Lol

Get my first beta tomorrow. Then back on Friday for my second one. Don't know when they will give me the results though. Thinking of peeing on one test when I get home tomorrow evening just to reassure myself that things are still going alright after my adventures in Miami. As long as I get a decent line, I'm gonna call it good. Lol. Having an easier time relaxing and feeling positive about this pregnancy for some reason, so hopefully I can remain optimistic. I think I will really sit back and enjoy it as soon as I know that my numbers are doubling. All will be well from there. 

Just really having a happy day today!!!! That's all with me.


----------



## jlw617

Oh the love/hate relationship we have with ms...but mostly just hate haha! I know at about 4 1/2 weeks I was literally praying for some ms, boy do I regret that now! Sounds like you're doing good overall though! 

Natalie-I really hope it's nothing, did you say you had bleeding with another pregnancy? I've known women that literally got full on periods while they were pregnant.

Fleur-I forgot to tell you what we are doing for the gender reveal! So we are getting a giant box which my mom asked to decorate and then we will fill it with either pink or blue balloons, I'm thinking more and more they'll be pink ;) and my girls will open it and the balloons will fly out ;)


----------



## NDH

I had a subchorionic hematoma that bled with DD at 14 weeks. But my only experience with bleeding in early pregnancy have not been positive ones. I thought Mira's pregnancy was going to be one of those breakthrough bleed every month ones but yeah with only negative bleeding experiences personally its hard to be hopeful.


----------



## tcinks

Oh Natalie. :hugs: I hope all is fine, I'll be praying for you. Keep us posted.

Kylee, glad all is well with you! Ahhh it would be so nice to be on the beach. :) oh and stop peeing on sticks!!! 

As for me , I'm not terribly worried, dh and I decided it would be good to cut back on a lot of activities and take it easy. But what bothers me is that both doctors told me at the beginning of the pregnancy that they understand how it is to be pregnant after a loss and to not hesitate to call with any questions or concerns and they would work with me through it. They seemed so sincere and i felt very comfortable with them. But once I called with a real concern, I really just feel like they both brushed me off! :(


----------



## kdmalk

T, I would totally mention at your next appointment that you called over a concern and didn't feel that you got the level of response you expected. Hopefully they will be more willing to live up to their promises after that.

Stupid flight about an hour behind and now I'm worried I might not be able to make it to the lab before they close. Grrrrrr. That would really put me behind because then I wouldn't be able to go back on Friday for my second one. For whatever reason they were very clear that they will do it only two days apart. So my sanity currently depends on getting there today and Friday.


----------



## jlw617

Yep Terissa, I'd definitely mention it at your next appointment and let them know that you understood that you could contact them with any concerns but when you did, you were brushed off.

Kylee, that is weird that they were so adamant about it, when I had my 48 hr beta, my first draw was on a Friday so I obviously couldn't get my second draw until Monday which, well you can do the math...if you some how miss your window I'd just go anyways tomorrow and play dumb ;)


----------



## kdmalk

I managed to just make it at 3:45. Plane was so late. American has ticked me off to no end after this. And I was having some serious anxiety because the pilots on our regional jet from DFW to LIT seemed to not know how to fly a plane. I am typically a good flier, but I was sweating from nerves..... It was that bad. It wasn't even that there was very much turbulence. They just kept speeding up and slowing down over and over and over and then going up some and down some. Never in my life. I was terrified. But I would also like to briefly say that I don't have a decent understanding of physics, so I was convinced we were just going to nosedive. Lol. Obviously pregnancy hormones seem to have me on edge.

Anyway, I ignored all of you :rofl: and took a test on a two hour hold. This is at two minutes, so I would say baby is alright! I will actually say I think this is the darkest test I have ever had. But I stopped testing decently early with my first. But I still think I was testing at this point. Anyway, yay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

AND! I just realized that even though my ticker says I guess 18dpo, I'm really only 16. So that is a nice line!
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tcinks

Haha! Well that is a pretty good line. NOW stop! :haha: Glad you made it back in time!
Oh have you finished your blanket yet?!


----------



## jlw617

Kylee, that's a nice dark line! I've flown too many times to count and it seems my fear of crashing gets worse the older I get ;)


----------



## kdmalk

It just ate my post. Irked now. I don't even plan to retype it.

Natalie, anything new from you? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## NDH

Nothing new to report. Still bleeding. Still getting lines that aren't showing progression really in either direction but aids really aren't reliable for that. Hopefully getting a beta tomorrow and another one Monday which should give me some answers. In the meantime I'm just testing 3x a day and praying for a sticky bean. 
I couldn't buy progesterone locally without a prescription so I've ordered some wild yam cream online which should arrive tomorrow; hopefully not too late to be of benefit but at least I'll have some on hand for the next pregnancy...


----------



## jlw617

Natalie, I'm glad you ordered the progesterone, my pastors wife was told to go home and prepare for a mc, they said she was definitely going to mc and she had been bleeding, she went home and for 3 days pretty much put herself in bed rest, kept her feet elevated and used the progesterone 2x a day, she ended up keeping the baby and carrying the baby full term...I don't say this to give you false hope, but I believe it's possible to help your body if it's trying to hold onto the baby however I do also believe we should never blame mc on ourselves because I think there a comes a point where your body is going to do what it's going to do. Praying for you!


----------



## kdmalk

Brief gripe moment needed:

The lab tech told me yesterday that my results would be in today and that I'd get a call. So when I hadn't heard by 3:30, I decided to call. ....and my doctor and her nurse are off on Thursdays. So I had been anxious and excited all day for nothing! Now I have to wait until tomorrow. Grrrrrr.


----------



## NDH

How annoying!


----------



## kdmalk

Should I be worried about diarrhea? I woke up from a nap and then started having some moderate cramps. And then about 3-4 minutes later I realized what they were doing.... Lol. I went running into the bathroom and..... Yeah. Diarrhea. I had it with both other pregnancies as well, which worries me. Is it normal though? It doesn't seem to be super common, so I am wondering if I should worry.


----------



## tcinks

Yep, some women get diarrhea, some get constipated. Lucky me, I get both :haha: maybe it was something you are on the trip? I really wouldn't be worried. :) That's really frustrating about your doctor! So you find out the results tomorrow and get your second blood draw?


----------



## kdmalk

Time to panic. I wiped some brown just now. It always starts with brown....


----------



## jlw617

Oh Kylee, i hope it's nothing :(


----------



## tcinks

Oh Kylee! Try not to worry! :hugs: Was it just a little? Just when you wiped? I had some at 5 weeks, a little in the toilet but mostly when I wiped. Freaked me out, but we all know brown means old blood! Keep up hope! And keep us posted!


----------



## kdmalk

It was only a little bit. Barely even brown. But I have gone pee since then and still wiping the teeniest bit of it. It wouldn't bother me if I wasn't also having light cramps. That is what is getting me. I can't tell if the cramps are from me having an unsettled digestive system (hence the diarrhea a few hours ago), or if it is all related and means something bad. And no way to reassure me now because it's too early for a scan. And I won't get my beta from tomorrow until Monday, so I am going to be a wreck all weekend.

I just want one baby to take home. Just one. I can't believe how stressful this has been. Sigh.


----------



## tcinks

I'm so sorry Kylee. You're taking progesterone right?


----------



## NDH

:hugs: Kylee


Well I'm still in limbo. My bleeding has nearly subsided and the 3 (or more now I just got another 50 :haha:) pregnancy tests I'm doing a day all still have lines. I've stopped comparing them as some will be lighter and the next will be darker again and so on. But they are all good, obvious lines. Considering I've been sporting or bleeding for a week now and have been getting lines for 5 days, I can only hope for the best. 
I'm going for a beta this afternoon, and the progesterone (well wild yam cream) I ordered should be here this morning but if not I'll get a progesterone subscription so I can start on it today and hope its not too late to help. And at the very least at least I'll have a record of this pregnancy so the drs don't brush me off when I say I've had yet another loss. 3 in a row *could* be bad luck like the drs say but 4 in a row - and in 7 months no less - surely they would have to realize something is amiss.


----------



## kdmalk

T, yes. Which is another thing that worries me. If I am seeing something through the progesterone, then I don't want to know what it would look like without. I hope I'm not delaying the inevitable here. Trying to stay positive. I have peed like 3 times in the past hour just so I can check and this last pee didn't seem to have anything when I wiped. But I doubt anything else would have had time to move down in the 15 minutes since I last peed :haha:
Cramping seems to have subsided for the most part. And I definitely still had dark lines on my very last two tests this morning. Hoping this was just some sort of fluke caused by digestive issues earlier. I will be checking tp obsessively over the next few days though. I may mention it tomorrow when the nurse calls with my beta. And I guess this is a good time to be having my beta because if the one tomorrow still looks good, then that means it is nothing.

Natalie, I will be thinking of you. Hoping your lines mean everything is alright and you are just going to be someone who bleeds and has to worry in the first tri. :hugs: not that the worrying would be good, but the fact that everything is okay would make it more bearable.


----------



## Fleur828815

Posting from my phone so will catch up properly when I have access to a laptop / wifi. Thinking of you Natalie and Kylee, hope that everything goes well and that the naughty babies are just keeping you on your toes :hugs:


----------



## kdmalk

progesterone 43
Beta........ 800something

I couldn't even hear the rest because I was busy thinking "oh god, not twins!" I mentioned it to her and she said that that number puts me at about 5 weeks, but if I look back, that was only at like 17dpo. Which is barely over 4 weeks. She didn't seem to think my numbers indicated the possibility of multiples. Second beta this afternoon and I'll update you guys on Monday.

Oh, and no more brown, so that is good! Guess it was just my gastrointestinal issues that might have caused a bit of old blood to get away. :)


----------



## tcinks

Yay Kylee! :happydance: such good news.


----------



## NDH

Great beta kylee! After completing on the other thread I remembered that the range for 2-3 weeks on a digi (so 4-5 weeks) is up to 2000 so you're definitely nicely in the range for the 4th week I wouldn't freak out about it being too high for just one at all.


----------



## kdmalk

Natalie, any additional bleeding? How are your tests looking?


----------



## tcinks

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## kdmalk

Did anyone ever have like a squeezing feeling in the vaginal area? Almost like the muscles are clenched or something? Not painful, but kinda feels like I wish it would relax. It's like tightness. I've been laying in different positions over the last half our trying to get it to relax. Not working. 

I googled and found some comments on cervix changing, and some on hips separating but don't know if either would apply to me at 5 weeks.

Hopefully it isn't my cervix opening!!!! That would mean bad things to come.

Has anybody had anything like this?


----------



## tcinks

I'm sorry Kylee, I don't know what that could be :shrug: I know I had lots of cramps around 5 weeks but not really what you're describing.


----------



## kdmalk

I did some additional googling and it looks like it isn't uncommon to have it even early in pregnancy, so I guess I won't worry about it.


----------



## NDH

Well I still have positive pregnancy tests and the full on bleeding only lasted for a couple days and went to spotting which has now been completely gone for 2 days. But I'm still in limbo.
I was supposed to go in this ,morning to see the Dr for the results of my last two betas. The Dr wasn't in today apparently even though he specifically told me to see him today between 8 and 6... After a big fiasco getting there at all I wasn't going to have time to see any Dr before dh had to work so I went home and collapsed on the bed sobbing til dh said just to go back and take the girls with me since we had moms car today. Oh ya. So we did that and waited half an hour to be seen. 
And then all the Dr could say is congratulations you're pregnant. Either the Dr ordered the wrong test or the lab screwed up because my Friday beta was *qualitative * one not a quantitative so all it does is say yes or no... I'm pretty sire it was a lab mix up because the forms were identical from what I saw and the Sunday one was definitely a serial quantitative hcg... Anyway Sundays results weren't in yet so I don't even know what it was,not that one alone would tell me anything anyway.
The pathologist said because my second form was for serial betas she would put it on file for me, so I'm hoping that just means I can go back in tomorrow for a blood draw and then get the results tomorrow night, or Wednesday afternoon at most. If I do need a whole new form I don't have time to see the Dr again before Wednesday afternoon so I probably won't bother. 
But to say I've had a frustrating day is an understatement.

The fact that the bleeding has fully stopped and there is still a second line is only a good thing. The fact that the lines haven't changed much at all in 8 days is frustrating but probably just means they're cheap tests (which they are) and won't show progression rather than not rising hormone. Or at least that's what I'm clinging too. If it wasn't a healthy pregnancy it most certainly wouldn't have survived a week of bleeding right? And probably hcg wouldn't have gotten high enough to fall slowly enough to still be obviously detectable 5 days after the full bleed started.

I've also been really nauseous and have that heaviness to my uterus that comes with pregnancy. With how weird my bleeding was, combined with the nausea and full mess to my uterus I would definitely be questioning pregnancy right now if I hadn't already tested, so all good signs.
Its just so frustrating that I don't have any answers yet.


----------



## kdmalk

17dpo- 891
19dpo- 1818 (blood draws 47 hours apart)

Doubling time of 45.68 hours

Is that alright? I mean with a first beta of almost 900, it has to have slowed down significantly. Should that worry me?


----------



## tcinks

What do you mean? It's supposed to double every 48 hours and yours did in 45. That's great!


----------



## kdmalk

Here is the "Kylee's crazy thought process" version:

If it was 900 at 17dpo and it theoretically started at 0, it had to have had like a 20 hour or something crazy doubling time to reach 900 by 17dpo. So at 19dpo, it was doubling at 45 hours. So that means that the doubling time has slowed a lot during week 4. That was my concern. I am just being silly. I should be happy about 45 hours. I guess I am just perpetually worried about something because I have yet to have a good experience with a pregnancy.

Time to relax. Lol


----------



## NDH

Just relax :) Sometimes it doubles crazy fast and slows down, sometimes it starts slow and catches up. You have good data :)

PS I just did a calculation assuming hcg was 25 at 11po it could have been 891 by 17dpo with a 37 hour doubling time. So even with that calculation it hasn't slowed down too much


----------



## kdmalk

Thanks for doing that, Natalie. That really put me at ease!!!! Feeling really positive now. Hopefully a good doubling time means I will get to bring this one home!


----------



## Fleur828815

Kylee, congrats on the great betas and doubling time! I wouldnt worry about twins, my hcG levels were also high in the beginning. 

Natalie, how are you feeling? Did you get the blood test done again?

Terrissa, youre almost in the 2nd trimester now. You must be feeling relieved now youre past the milestone you lost Ronen :hugs:

Jamie, how are things? How did the move go? 

Leigh, come and join us!

Hope Katie and zaycain will also be joining us here soon. 

AFM, nothing to report, still don't feel pregnant so I'm always wondering if everything's going OK in there! Oh, only thing is I get VERY bloated as the day progresses... Wake up with a flatish stomach (it's never been flat even before pregnancy), but at night I look at least 5 months gone!


----------



## NDH

I did get a beta drawn today, though had no luck getting results again yesterday evening. The Dr I saw yesterday wouldn't even give me another order for bloods so thank goodness pathology was able to pull up my form on the computer from Friday and because it said serial hcg (proof the qualitative result was a lab error not in fact what the Dr ordered) she was able to just write up another form for me on the spot :thumbup: I will try to go back tomorrow evening for results and hope they're in... 
But honestly I am feeling much better about the pregnancy even without anything concrete.


----------



## Fleur828815

Any news Natalie? They ARE making you run around. Glad you're feeling more positive though!


----------



## NDH

I did just get back with my results. Not great I'm afraid. All three tests my hcg was just 115... So it hasn't changed at all. There *are* success stories of not rising hcg so I'm not giving up hope but it is more commonly a sign of ectopic and I will go get an ultrasound in two weeks instead of three just in case it is an ectopic I don't want to leave it too long and have it rupture, but I don't want to go so early they won't see anything either.
Anyway its a quandary. My gut still says its going to turn out OK so I'll go with that for now.


----------



## coucou11

Hi ladies - just popping over to say hello! I'm trying not to get too invested in this pregnancy yet as who knows what might happen, but I don't want to just write it off either. It's hard to balance. But, today I am pregnant. :)

You can add me in the front as January 11 due date.

I won't be getting any more betas or anything until my appt June 4, but I'm thinking I might try a divi next week. By then it should be reading 3+ so that will help ease my mind a bit.

Hope you all are well!


----------



## kdmalk

Has anyone ever had the issue where they feel fine until they eat, and then feel sick after? I feel like all the advice in the world says that eating will help you feel less nauseous, but I feel worse after I eat. Thoughts?


----------



## jlw617

Yes Kylee, I can get like that too, any particular types of good trigger it for you?


----------



## tcinks

I have my scan in half an hour. Getting so nervous! Will update later.


----------



## kdmalk

Jamie, it's pretty much anything I WANT to actually eat. If I feel like toast, I will feel sick after I eat it. If I feel like Chinese, I will feel sick after I eat it. Same goes for cereal.... and everything. I sat down to eat lunch at work today and couldn't do much other than pick at my food because taking bites was making me nauseous. Lunch sure sounded good today though! And here I thought I wasn't having very many symptoms. HA!

T, good luck! Can't wait to see baby!


----------



## kdmalk

Did anyone ever have one-sided pain? I am trying not to panic because I remember with the first pregnancy having some pain on the left and thinking it was ectopic. So now I am having pain on the right (although this is different.... It hurts in a way that it actually burns and feels almost.... warm? But it isn't excruciating by any means) so I am trying not to freak out. I googled and MOST (?) ectopics don't get big enough to burst until around 8 weeks. With my appointment being this Friday at 6+6, I am just trying to make it through. I'm not in enough pain to visit the ER by any means. But I also don't want to be stupid and lose a tube or something.

Do I just need to calm down? I'm not bleeding (but once about a week or so ago and once today I wiped a very light tan, so there is at least a few drops floating around). I need to calm down, right? I can make it until Friday, yes?


----------



## tcinks

Kylee :hugs: Yes you need to calm down. Haha. I know, easier said than done. But I've experienced all that. It's alarming but normal. Looking forward to your update from your appointment! :D


----------



## NDH

That's tough Kylee. You're right that most ectopics don't rupture before 8 weeks (and most take care of themselves without intervention or complications as they implant where there isn't enough blood supply to grow large enough to even be a risk) but just in case it might be a good idea to be sooner than Friday. It could be your corpus luteum that you're feeling, or lots of other harmless reasons, but if there is pain and you did have a bit of spotting honestly I would go in just to rule it out. I'm sure you've figured out I prefer as little intervention as possible, but there are some things I won't take a chance on...


Anyway I decided against blood work this week after all. Its not going to tell me as much as an ultrasound anyway, so I'll skip the worry that might come with it and just wait for the scan which is scheduled for Monday afternoon. Praying for a 6+ week sac, even better if there's a baby with a heart beat. If there's a sac at all but less than 6 weeks I won't consider it bad news though and will wait for a follow up scan in a week .


----------



## kdmalk

So the pain has gone, but if it returns I might call and see if I can come in sooner. I also didn't wake up at my normal 3:30am with a bursting bladder, so I am in poor spirits. I am kind of dreading my appointment now because I am suddenly convinced something is wrong. I hate that feeling. I might be scarce the next few days until after my appointment. Stupid brain... STOP THINKING SO HARD.


----------



## coucou11

Oh Kylee, big hugs! :hugs: I am sure everything is fine, remember symptoms come and go, things change all the time, and just think about your great great numbers early on - that is a really good sign for the pregnancy! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts!

Also this is so dangerous but I just saw that through this site someone else recommended, you can get quantitative HCG tests for $39. That is going to be really hard to resist.


----------



## jlw617

Kylee, I had the same thing, and it was on my right side as well, I believe it was the side I ovulated on and so like Natalie said, I believe it was the corpus luteum, I did go in for reassurance but everything was totally fine!

Coucou-can your dr not get you a qualitive?


----------



## coucou11

Jamie - technically I could but my doctor tends to be very low maintenance and I think she would think I was being paranoid and find it unnecessary. I love her but I don't want her to think I am crazy!


----------



## jlw617

I understand, I feel the same way but I justify it by the fact that I just had a loss prior to this pregnancy. Do whatever make you feel more comfortable!


----------



## Fleur828815

Hello everyone! Just catching up now.

Kylee, how are you feeling today? I also had pain in my right side a few times, almost like a stitch, it was really uncomfortable and obviously I freaked out just like you, but it seems that it happens a lot! Don&#8217;t worry about the diminishing symptoms also, totally normal! Are you still feeling nauseous? I&#8217;m sure I read about which foods to eat/avoid, munch on crackers, eat smaller meals more regularly etc. 

Leigh, I just went straight to the lab to get my hcG levels checked, I don&#8217;t know if you can do that? I&#8217;m paranoid yes, but that reassured me a bit while waiting for my scan. After a miscarriage it&#8217;s all too easy to expect the worst.

Jamie and Terrissa, hope you&#8217;re both doing well!

Has anyone started shopping? I haven't yet, too scared I'll jinx things but after my 20 week scan maybe.


----------



## tcinks

HI fleur! Haven't started shopping yet, only because we don't know the gender. Once we do, I'll be getting everything! :) Well, some things. I'm so anxious to get the nursery together! Most people do that kind of later on, right? I don't really care, I'll do it when I feel like it. :haha:


----------



## Fleur828815

You should totally shop when you feel like it! I'm not superstitious in general but this time I'm trying to hold out till the 20 week scan for the big things. I'd love to do up the nursery but we don't have a room in the flat (going to start building our house soon). The baby's going to sleep in our room for the first few months, and then in the lounge probably haha (there's a bit which can be portioned off).


----------



## jlw617

I've actually bought quite a bit already ;) we pretty much have all the big gear and I've begun diaper stockpiling when I find a really good diaper deal, a while ago Amazon mom was having an amazing deal on diapers but you could only get one case, but I still ended up getting a $40 case of diapers for around $12! Score!

So I'm feeling upset with myself, someone had asked on another board how much she should be worried about 2nd tri losses and though many responses were good, some were saying they had multiple! Someone made a good point though that I've recurrently seen on this site and that's that this site draws women in who are looking for support especially after a loss or multiple losses so we see it more frequently on this site than it really actually occurs if that makes sense but I wish I had never read it and then I of course started googling-bad idea! I really need to rely on my faith in God instead of worrying!


----------



## tcinks

I saw that thread too Jamie, tried not to read too much into it. But I think its true, I didn't join this site until after my miscarriage. Probably would never have found it if I wasn't looking to reach out to other women for support. So try not to worry :hugs:


----------



## kdmalk

Jamie, I am always trying to convince myself that the reason I see it is because I am here. I am trying to completely avoid looking at scary boards like 2nd trimester losses and stillbirths. I tell myself that I have been through enough as it is and something like that won't happen to me. But I'll admit that it has crossed my mind that I won't be safe even after the first trimester. Just trying to stay positive. Lots of prayers are needed to keep yourself in the right mindset!


----------



## NDH

Its so true that boards like this totally skew the statistics negatively. For the most part, women who don't take more than a couple months to conceive and don't experience a miscarriage have no need to join a forum like this. They may join to ask a couple specific questions but don't often hang around. And those who do also don't chime in "I've never had a miscarriage" on threads asking who has had more than 1 second trimester loss, and you're only going to get women who have, and it will totally make it look like a common occurrence (that said I do know a woman from my june bugs forum who has had 4 in a row, but that's extremely rare)

Anyway no I've not been shopping yet - I don't really have all that much to buy anyway being my third child. I plan to make more newborn nappies and I want to decorate some sleepers and onesies etc, ad I'm going to make a ring sling, but don't really need to shop for much of anything. Babies room with us until 18 months or so, and the cot is still set up as its basically just become part of our bed now, and our capsule has another kid's use out of it. We have tubs full of baby clothes etc so ya not much we need anyway.


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, I&#8217;ve seen that thread too and I admit it does make me even more paranoid than I already am. I don&#8217;t know when I&#8217;ll really be able to relax. But what the others said is right, women who haven&#8217;t been through it won&#8217;t participate on the thread so it just seems like it happens frequently&#8230;

Natalie, how are you feeling? Symptoms still going strong? Looks like both you and Jamie are pretty set already, baby equipment wise!

Leigh, where are you hiding?

I&#8217;ve remembered I do have a few boxes of baby clothes that I&#8217;ve bought over the years, so even if I don&#8217;t go shopping straight away I&#8217;ll be able to sort through them once I know the baby&#8217;s sex. I&#8217;ve finally booked a scan for tomorrow, so maybe we&#8217;ll find out.


----------



## jlw617

Yay Fleur!!!! You better share right away! I can't wait for mine in two weeks!!!


----------



## kdmalk

I'm so excited it is that time!!!!!

My husband's best friend and his wife found out yesterday they are having a girl!

There is just something so exciting about that moment. Can't wait until I (hopefully) get there.


----------



## Fleur828815

Yep, I will update! First and foremost I'm just hoping so hard that baby will be doing well physically etc, finding out the sex will just be a bonus. In a way I don't want to spoil the surprise, I could find out at my next scan in 4 weeks but DH wants to find out NOW!

Kylee, you will get there in just a couple of months :D


----------



## Fleur828815

Have updated on the TTC after loss forum but don't want to keep talking about babies when others are having a tough time.

So we are having a little boy <3 I was expecting him to be a girl so yeah, it's a bit weird (so much for gut instinct!), but we didn't have a preference so we're really really happy! 

Still got my 20 week scan to go through before I feel we're out of the woods but things are finally starting to feel real and like they could turn out OK this time. 

Jamie, on which day are you finding out next week?

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## tcinks

Have you talked about names yet?

I really want to find out now too! I have my next scan ay 17 weeks, about 2 weeks from now. Then another at 20, about 5 weeks from now. I am hoping we will know at the 17 week one, but for sure by 20. I'm getting so impatient! But i guess its not too far away...


----------



## jlw617

I get to find out the Thursday after this one!!!! I'm so excited!! Even more so today because I got to see my baby moving and wiggling all over the place :happydance: I wasn't supposed to have an appointment until next week but my blood sugars have been so low that my dh wanted me to go in, well that part went good, she said just eat when you don't feel good, it has been better the last couple of days since I've been eating every hour to hour and a half.

Butttttttt then she started feeling my uterus and I knew it felt high but boy it was way higher than I thought! She said based off my uterus/fundal height, I'm measuring a whole month ahead :-k so I was a little worried but she did a quick scan because the baby was lying in a funny position and wiggling a lot so she couldn't get it on the Doppler which is funny because she found it in seconds when I was only 11 weeks...but I'm not worried about it anymore, there's another thread I posted about it in the second trimester board if anyone's curious but there's so many reasons why I'm not concerned about it and one is this is my 3rd and your body just does things so much quicker with subsequent children, it was still shocking at first though haha!

I hope everyone else is doing well! Fleur I'm so excited you're having a little boy!!!!


----------



## NDH

Congrats again Fleur!

Jamie and Terrissa I remember we discussed it before but I forget - what are your gender vibes/what do you want to have?

And am I the only one who won't be finding out before the birth?


----------



## Fleur828815

Terrissa, we haven&#8217;t started talking about names yet&#8230; It&#8217;s going to be very hard to agree on something! If baby is in a good position you&#8217;ll definitely be able to find out at 17 weeks, so exciting!!!

Jamie, how nice that you got a surprise scan to see the baby! I&#8217;ll go check out your thread but I wouldn&#8217;t be worried either about the uterus position, especially since it&#8217;s not your first pregnancy. I&#8217;m glad that your blood sugar levels seem to be manageable when you eat more regularly.

Natalie, before I fell pregnant I thought I&#8217;d be impatient to find out the sex but bizarrely I wouldn&#8217;t have minded a surprise. DH really wanted to know though so we found out. I didn&#8217;t have a preference but I have to say knowing the sex has helped me start to get excited and bond with the baby. 

I&#8217;ll guess boy for Natalie and Jamie, girl for Terrissa and Kylee but my instinct was totally wrong with mine, so who knows!


----------



## kdmalk

Hope you are feeling alright today, Jamie. How is the blood sugar doing? Glad you got to peek in at baby.

Fleur, please don't give me a girl! I am so low maintenance I just wouldn't know what to do with a little girl. Her hair would be a disaster all the time! I need a stinky little boy. Lol. Happy to see you are having a boy. Can't wait until you guys decide on a name.

I am having a LOT of watery cm. Like swimming in it (okay, exaggerating a bit). Is that normal? It's just like water. Kinda weird. I keep checking for blood because I can feel it coming out (gross moment, sorry). This has been going on for a few days.


----------



## kdmalk

My prediction is already wrong because I said girl for everyone but me! Lol. So ignore me. What would be funny is if everyone ended up with a boy except me. :rofl:


----------



## jlw617

Kylee- yes the watery cm is normal, in fact get used to the fact you'll probably have all different kinds! It freaked me too when I had basically what seemed like ewcm because I always get a good amount of that before af, but it was fine and I've had plenty of all different kinds of cm so far :blush: 

that would be too funny if you ended up with the only girl, guess she'd just be a stinky girl lol! 

I have no vibes lol, some good friends of mine told me I'm having a boy ;)


----------



## Fleur828815

Kylee, tons of CM is normal in pregnancy, I had it till about 10 weeks I think? I had to wear a panty liner everyday and kept checking because it just felt soaking wet, each time I was so scared I was bleeding! I'll change to a boy for you then :haha: I'm also low maintenance, and my mom is low maintenance and has 2 girls... She basically just taught us how to brush our hair, so I still don't know how to braid my own hair or do complicated make-up!

Looking forward to finding out all the babies' sexes!

I'm feeling so sad for Natalie and Leigh, I wish this didn't keep happening over and over again :(


----------



## kdmalk

Blah. I had a rough day on Monday, but have been feeling decent for the most part since then. Awful wave of nausea hit me in the middle of dinner tonight and I gagged and spit out my food in the middle of chewing a bite. Now I just feel yuck.


----------



## jlw617

Kylee, I have felt pretty yucky since about 6 weeks, my ms has started to subside finally though but I still get waves of it as well, remember it will all be worth it when we're holding our sweet babies!

I cannot believe I get to find out what we are having in just 5 days!!!! I have friends that have given me a ton of baby clothes despite not knowing what it is lol but I also have a good friend who gave me 6 packs of brand new honest brand diapers!!! Her mother in law is rich Nd bought her a 1year supply of diapers when her last baby was born but her babies grow so fast that she had quite a few 1s and 2s left over which is perfect for me because my babies lived in 1s and 2s forever! So needless to say I was pretty happy about the diapers lol!

How's everyone else? Terissa have you been busy, I feel like we haven't heard from you too much lately?


----------



## kdmalk

So I have officially reached the point where I am actually afraid to eat. Did anyone else deal with that?

Whenever I eat, I start feeling sick. I haven't actually thrown up, which I think is making it harder because I never know which meal is going to be the one that makes me puke. I just know that whenever I eat, I usually stop a few bites in due to getting nauseous and then I have to carry a bag around with me for an hour or so while my body decides whether or not the food will stay down.

I can't live on graham crackers. I didn't even take my prenatal this morning because I felt so sick before bed that I just knew it would come back up. I guess I will try to take it with dinner, but I haven't really been able to eat much then either.


----------



## jlw617

Kylee, at this point, if all you can eat are graham crackers, it's really ok-some women can't eat or they eat and can't keep anything down, I would just really recommend trying to stay hydrated and trying your very best to take that prenatal, I know wee kind of talked about it before on the other board but I will tell you that I love the rainbow light prenatals, after 5 pregnancies and probably trying over 10 different prenatals, these have been the easiest on my system, I can take it without food, it doesn't constipate me or upset my stomach.

I know this is a hard part of pregnancy, I've gone through it with every one except my 2 losses so take it as a very positive sign ;)


----------



## kdmalk

I actually take rainbow light prenatals. Makes me wonder what would happen if I took something else. Lol

I was finally able to eat a full dinner tonight. Really happy about that. Took my prenatal with it. It has been about an hour and I am still alright. Maybe I will finally have a good night.


----------



## jlw617

Good! Hope you have many more good nights and days ;)


----------



## tcinks

16 weeks! Can't believe how fast time is flying (still not as fast as I'd like :haha: ) But feeling pretty good for the most part. I am having such a hard time with breathing though! Like I get winded from doing the simplest things, like putting on a load of laundry. And anytime I lie down it feels like I'm squishing my lungs or something because I struggle to breathe then too! Is that normal?! I'll bring it up at my next appointment. Oh and I've been eating Tums like candy lately :rofl: Definitely helps my stomach issues. 

Kylee, sorry you aren't able to eat much, but like Jamie said, that's usually a good sign! :) This stage will pass. 

Jamie, you have your gender scan this week right?! So exciting! And I'm a little jealous...so ready to find out!

Fleur, how are things with you and your growing boy? :)


----------



## kdmalk

As I get closer to my appointment this Friday, I am starting to get more and more terrified. Just hoping baby is still growing.


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, so nice of your friends to give you clothes and diapers! So impatient for your scan on Thursday!

Kylee, I&#8217;ve heard that ginger and peppermint tea (amongst others) can help&#8230; My friend is in France and has been puking day and night &#8211; the doc has prescribed some kind of medication. Have you tried taking your prenatal just before bed? Eat what you can, the baby will take the nutrients it needs from you! I hope the worst is over and you&#8217;ll be able to resume eating normally. I can understand being terrified about your scan&#8230; Even now I&#8217;m so scared before each scan and half-convinced that things have gone wrong. I&#8217;m sure your little baby is doing perfectly well in there!

Terrissa, weirdly your pregnancy seems to be going faster than mine&#8230; I get the impression it&#8217;s just dragging! I&#8217;ve been having that rib-crushing feeling and the doctor said things are moving around in my body so it&#8217;s normal ! Breathlessness also seems to be normal in pregnancy. I&#8217;m not complaining though, I&#8217;ve had it very easy and even now I&#8217;m getting sciatic nerve pain or something, it&#8217;s not constant. I need to see a chiropractor or someone though. Have you started working out again? I&#8217;m not being very regular, must make more of an effort!

We had a mini gender reveal with our close family this weekend, it was fun! Everyone was happy but the women in the family were going &#8220;aww, baby girl clothes are so cute though&#8221; :haha:


----------



## tcinks

Haha fleur that's how all the women will react if I have a boy, too! :haha: Glad you had a nice little party, are you starting to get more excited? I find that the more people I tell, the more real it seems and they more excited I get!

Kylee, looking forward to some good news for you! :)


----------



## kdmalk

Ugh, I had this terrible nightmare that the doctor told me the baby wasn't measuring right at my appointment. She wouldn't tell me how small or if the heart was even still beating. She had to take care of some other patients before she wanted to talk to me about the details, so she just left me crying in the floor in the exam room.

Obviously a nightmare because my doctor would never let me cry like that, but just sitting around waiting is a total reflection of how utterly slow that office is. Lol.

Two more days. Must not be nervous.


----------



## Fleur828815

Terrissa, actually people are so excited that yes, I'm starting to get excited too! I'm so looking forward to feeling the first flutters or whatever, I'm about 18 weeks and haven't felt a thing yet so that's got me worried.

Kylee, it's your inner stress and fears coming out in your dreams! I dreamt that my ob/gyn was going to do a c-section with a butter knife, I was alone with him and kept begging him not to :haha: I left school 15 years ago now and still dream I have maths exams (that I'll fail because I've never been to class). How are you feeling, still nauseous? 

Jamie, enjoy your scan tomorrow and update us when you can! Boy or girl?!


----------



## kdmalk

I am feeling decent today, which is great because I have not been so great for the last few days. Trying to be grateful for a good day instead of worrying.


----------



## jlw617

Oh Kylee I'm sorry you had a nightmare :( I've had several of those and I always wake up feeling miserable. I bet your scan will go great!

Sorry I haven't been on too much, my in laws are up, and we have been super crazy busy again, I won't even go into detail but my schedule has been insane! Which in a way is good because the time has been flying! Thanks for all the well wishes, I am too excited to find out what we are having today, my appointment is at 4 pm and I'll update tonight sometime!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kdmalk

Can't wait to hear the news Jamie!!!!


----------



## kdmalk

Jamie, you're killing me. Hurry up and get on here and tell us!!!! Hopefully this is your boy!!!!


----------



## jlw617

Well I'm in total shock :wohoo: it's a BOY!!!!!!! I cannot believe it!!!! We are so thrilled and still in shock!!!


----------



## tcinks

Yay !!! :happydance: So exciting for you guys. How did your girls react? 

Still so jealous I haven't found out yet! Hopefully on Tuesday we'll be able to tell. Was it pretty clear for you to see our did the sonographer have to point out out?


----------



## kdmalk

Yay Jamie!

One step closer to my worst nightmare- everyone else has a boy and I have a girl! Lol


----------



## jlw617

Terissa-no it was t obvious at first but after she pointed it out, it was totally obvious haha! He was not shy about showing himself ;) we didn't tell our girls yet because they are the ones that are opening the box of blue balloons at our gender reveal!

Kylee-you're too funny! You and your girl are going to do just fine :haha:


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies. Hope everyone is having a good weekend!

I have been feeling some soreness/heaviness in my pelvic area these past few days and it really got me worried. Like I literally felt like baby might just fall out. I kept myself I'd be fine until my ultrasound Tuesday, but I finally gave in and went to the er. Thankfully, cervix was long and closed and baby looked great! It was nice to get a peek :) he or she has grown so much in the past three weeks! I felt a little silly going in for what is probably a normal part of pregnancy, but everyone was really nice and didn't just dismiss my concerns. I'm glad everything is okay and hopefully I can relax a little more. I barely slept last night because I was so worried. 

I still have my next appointment on Tuesday, so will get another look at our little one...and maybe they'll tell u.s.the gender! :D I know they well be able to tell , I'm sure I could have figured it out tonight if I'd known what I was looking for :haha: oh but I did find out I have an anterior placenta, which is why I have not been feeling quite as much movement as I'd hoped. Still I think I've been feeling some bubbles, and baby was moving like crazy on the screen.

Anyway, quite an eventful start to week 17! I'm pretty exhausted.


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, congrats again on your BOY! When is your gender reveal? 

Kylee, hope you are feeling more relaxed after your scan. Can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;ve already chosen names for a boy and a girl! If you have a girl, I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;ll cope just fine ;) 

Terrissa, I&#8217;m sorry you&#8217;ve been worried but glad that everything is OK. We just can&#8217;t relax, can we? I&#8217;m sure they&#8217;ll be able to tell you the sex tomorrow, looking forward to knowing what you&#8217;re having.

Things have been very busy at work, so haven&#8217;t been online lately. I&#8217;m almost 19 weeks and everyone keeps asking me if I can feel movements, but I haven&#8217;t felt a THING&#8230; not the slightest butterfly or bubble or ripple. I must admit I&#8217;m stressing that I&#8217;ll turn up at my 20 week scan and get bad news.


----------



## kdmalk

Fleur, wonder if your placenta location has anything to do with that. Maybe you have an anterior placenta like Terrissa! Don't worry! I'm sure all is well!

I broke down and booked a private gender scan today. I guess July 22 is when we will find out if it is a girl or a boy. I can't wait. It's just less than $50, and we have been known to drop $50+ on a meal occasionally, so I would say that finding out the sex of the baby 3-4 weeks earlier is totally worth my $50. Especially since this will bring a lot more joy than just one meal. I am slightly worried that I am going to jinx myself by booking it and lose the baby, but trying not to let fear get the best of me. Just a few more weeks until we finally get to hear the hb for the first time. Still can't believe the "listener" on the ultrasound machine at my doctor's office is broken. I feel like I have really been jipped on that. Lol. I am taking diclegis for my nausea and it has helped a lot. Still feeling a bit yucky here and there today, so I imagine I would be puking left and right if I wasn't taking anything! Thanks, doc! Going on vacation (just to visit hubby's family in Alabama) so I may or may not be around in the next week. Hope y'all are all doing well! Hang in there!!!!


----------



## tcinks

Have fun on your trip :)

Found out today we are having a little girl! :happydance: So excited! We are having a reveal with our family Saturday!


----------



## Fleur828815

Kylee, you won&#8217;t jinx yourself by booking an earlier scan! How many weeks will you be on July 22? Enjoy your vacation! I have no idea where my placenta is, the ob/gyn didn&#8217;t say anything so I guess it&#8217;s not anterior?

Terrissa, tell us more! How did the doctor tell you, how did you and DH react? What have you got planned for your gender reveal? So you were right about feeling it&#8217;s a girl right? Am I the only one with NO instinct/intuition?


----------



## tcinks

Fleur, when they told me I had an anterior placenta, it wasn't something they were looking for or actually told me verbally, I saw it written in the report. So it's totally possible you do and they just didn't mention it. I was just really curious about the placenta and that's the only reason they pointed it out. And it isn't an issue or anything, it just makes it so that you can't feel kicks early. Have you felt any little tiny flutters at all? Mine have been really subtle, so if I wasn't sitting still trying to feel them, I probably wouldn't have.

And I found out from the ultrasound tech and the doctor! :D I went in for my 17 week cervical length check, but they ended up checking EVERYTHING! It was amazing to see the spine and brain and stomach...basically everything! I don't even know how they know what they're looking at, it just looked like blobs to us :haha: But as she was going along she asked if we wanted to know the gender. She said at 17 weeks it might not be clear, but she'd tell us if she saw it. And she did! Clear as day that it was a little girl! <3 Then the doctor came in and looked at a few things, and again said it was a girl. :) Hubby was right there with me. It was such an exciting feeling! It's all feeling more and more real!

We are just having close family over for brunch on Saturday, and we'll play some games and do the reveal! What I'm thinking is to have a box filled with pink balloons and wrapped up, and let our moms open it together. :) They already have grandsons, so I think they'll be really excited it's a girl (actually my mom has made it very clear that she's ready to start buying girl stuff :haha:) . They're both so anxious to know, and don't want to wait until Saturday. My MIL asked if I wanted her to bring anything, and I asked if she could make some breakfast casserole, and she said "yes, I can...if you tell me the gender now !" :rofl: It's hard for me to keep it in, just as much as it's hard for them to wait. But Saturday isn't too far. :)


----------



## jlw617

Oh it is so hard to not tell Terissa! We are having our reveal on Friday, my brother keeps trying to get it out of me and I couldn't help but tell my mom the day I found out ;) I'm so excited that you are having a little girl! They are so fun to dress up! My mom and I have already started buying things for Charlie! I will try to post some pics from the reveal if I can, you should do the same!


----------



## tcinks

It's so hard not to tell my mom...but she'll be okay :haha: I'm just a little unsure how it's going to be getting our families together. Besides our wedding (where I don't think they mingled much anyway) they've only been together once. Some of my family isn't very sociable, I hope everyone gets along! :/ My family is kind of used to it being just us, even with my older sister, her husband's family is hours away, so they never see them and don't have to share time with the grandkids. My husband's family, on the other hand, is mostly all in town so will be seeing baby a lot. So they will have to learn to share and get to know them! We hope!

Yes I'll post pics, and I'll be looking forward to yours! :D


----------



## kdmalk

It's my due date today. A bit bittersweet. I am 9+5 today, which is how far along I was when I had my d&c with that pregnancy. I am glad to be pregnant again, but sad that I am not holding/about to be holding a sweet little one.

Having a pretty sick day today... even through the medicine the doctor gave me. I have mostly good days since I have gotten the medicine, but I have the occasional rough day and today just happens to be one of them. Currently sucking on a "preggie pop" sucker and trying not to think about eating. But I know I'm hungry because I haven't really been able to stomach much today. We are in Alabama visiting dh's family and I was really looking forward to some good BBQ. Hoping tomorrow is a better day. We are here through Sunday!

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## jlw617

I bet it was a bittersweet day for you Kylee :hugs:

Oh I hated when I was too sick to eat anything, especially foods I normally loved! Atleast I can say it should get better for you-but it sure is miserable while you're going through it! I can't enjoy all the foods I normally enjoy for a different reason now but surprisingly it's been very manageable, the hardest part about the GD is I can't have very much bread :( forget the sweets, I just want a loaf of bread with some olive oil and balsamic vinegar!


----------



## tcinks

Kylee, :hugs: Sorry this has been a hard day, but it must feel good to reach/get past the point of your loss. I know I felt better after getting to week 13. What a bummer about not being able to eat...especially bbq! I looooove bbq! Especially southern style. I live in Kansas City and a lot of people think this is the best bbq ever, but not me. I'm still a southern girl at heart. :haha: oh , now I really want some!!!

Jamie, that's tough. I wouldn't miss sweets too much either, but bread! Ah. Hope you're enjoying your trip though. Looking forward to hearing about the reveal! :)


----------



## Fleur828815

Aww Terrissa, I love how involved and excited your family sounds. How was your gender reveal? Hope that everyone got along, I think that with the baby excitement they will have something to bond over!

Jamie, you&#8217;ve already settled on a name for the baby? Tell us about your reveal and everyone&#8217;s reactions!

Kylee, sorry that you had a bad day. How have you been since then? I also felt the same way on my first baby&#8217;s due date&#8230; sad to have lost him but so grateful to be pregnant again. 

I&#8217;m not sure if what I felt last week was the baby moving but I haven&#8217;t felt anything since Thursday so I&#8217;m worried. I&#8217;ve been eating chocolate today, and had a glass of cold orange juice hoping that it will get him moving! I have my 20 week scan on Friday so I&#8217;m also stressing about that.


----------



## jlw617

Here's one not so great picture from our reveal, it was really fun and everyone was very surprised! And yes we had been talking about names for a while and a couple days after we found out we finalized the first name, Charlie (his official name will be Charles) we do not yet have a middle name ;) ok Terissa, I want to hear about yours!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## tcinks

So fun, Jamie! Were a lot of people there? Did they suspect it was a boy? :)

https://i58.tinypic.com/2j3fbpu.png

Here's one from ours! :)

Our moms were the ones to open the box, and they just about cried :)

And his grandpa in the background says "....they cost more money! " :rofl:

It was a little awkward at first, because our families don't get together often. But after a while it turned it really nice and everyone was talking and playing games.

And now I'm sure our moms have bought up every girl thing they could get their hands on. :haha:


----------



## Fleur828815

Thanks for the pics, both your gender reveal parties sound great!

Jamie, congrats on choosing a name already, I like it! Are your girls happy to be getting a little brother?

Terrissa, his grandpa is funny..but he's right! People do go crazier over baby girl clothes shopping :haha: I'm glad everyone managed to relax and get along.


----------



## jlw617

Awww what a cute picture Terissa! Looks like you all had fun and I'm glad your family seemed to get along, sometimes good news like a baby can do that!!! How funny and true about what your grandpa said about it!

We didn't have a lot of people, we purposely kept it very small and intimate, it was my mom and dad, my 2 brothers and sister in law and nephew and nieces, yes my family was very surprised! My brothers whole family thought it was a girl so they came decked out in pink lol :) my one brother who has a family and was all decked in pink is very close to me and so the same day even though we had the reveal in the evening, went out and bought a few outfits for the baby :) and between me and my mom, let's just say I'm not joking when I say we will be needing extra luggage on our trip home (in fact we already got it ordered :rofl:


----------



## jlw617

Btw how are you doing fleur? 

Kylee are you still super sick?


----------



## Fleur828815

Jamie, it must be a nice change buying baby boy clothes. I find girl clothes cuter in general but I'm glad I'm managing to find boy things that I like. Post some pics of what you've bought! 

I'm doing OK, my 20 week scan is tomorrow so the stress is building up. I'm not sure yet but I think I'm feeling the baby move. 

This is my latest impulse buy :
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kdmalk

Fleur, that is absolutely precious. I need the same one if I am having a boy!

Still feeling super rotten. At this point, if I'm not at work, I am in bed. My body will puke up anything but easy mac and ritz crackers for some reason. I just ate a yogurt, and I am really regretting that decision because I have a meeting coming up here after while. I did have a decent first half of my day yesterday. I even ate all of my lunch! But I felt really sick all evening..... and I am back to feeling awful today. I thought maybe I was starting to get better. Maybe soon!

My friend is bringing her Doppler to work tomorrow morning and we are going to try to find baby's hb. I will try not to panic if I can't find it just yet. I won't even be 11 weeks. I did order my own Doppler and it will be here Monday. :)


----------



## tcinks

Oh fleur that is so cute! Little boys in bow ties :) Looking forward to hearing about your scan! And yay for feeling movement!

Kylee that'll be nice if you get to hear it! But like you said, don't freak out if you don't because it took forever for my doc to find mine!


----------



## kdmalk

Ahhh! I just realized everyone knows what they are having except for me! Lol


----------



## kdmalk

In other news, with Terrissa having a girl, my worst fear won't come true. If I end up with a girl, I won't be the only one. Lol


----------



## tcinks

Hahaha. Kylee, what's wrong with girls?!


----------



## kdmalk

I just don't know if I am equipped to handle one! Lol.

So I looked for 4-5 mins and couldn't find the hb. Don't even know if I was in the right spot. Trying not to worry about it, but I am actually pretty bummed. When I texted hubby and told him I didn't find it, he was sad. I think he was really looking forward to getting a video from me. I told him I'd send one if I found it. Guess I just have to wait until my Doppler arrives on Monday. :(


----------



## kdmalk

OOOOHHHHHHH! I just entered the tracking number for my Doppler and it looks like it will arrive tomorrow. Yay!!!!!


----------



## Fleur828815

Kylee, sorry that youre still feeling rotten. Hopefully it will get better now that the end of the first trimester is approaching. Dont worry if you cant pick up the heartbeat on the Doppler yet, its still early. And Im sure youll cope just fine if its a girl, you used to be one :haha:

Terrissa, are you feeling movements?

I had my scan this morning and the doctor said all is well but it was underwhelming honestly. Everyone told me that the anomaly scan is the most important scan and that it lasts at least 20 minutes because they check all the organs etc, but mine lasted only 3 minutes! We could hardly make out anything and I didnt even know what questions to ask. Im debating getting another scan done elsewhere. 

Heres the only pic I got today :
 



Attached Files:







20 week scan.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tcinks

Awww, precious baby! 

Wow, 3 minutes?! Is that normal for where you live?! I wasn't timing mine but it seemed like I was in there at least half an hour. And actually that was just at 17 weeks, I have my 20 weeks scan in about 11 days. I am sure that one will be at least as long , if not longer. They pointed out all the different organs and body parts they could see, told me the weight and everything. If I were you, I'd say something, or go for another scan. They should have pointed everything out to you . Sorry it wasn't a great experience. But at least you got to see that beautiful, healthy baby! :D


----------



## kdmalk

Fleur, 3 minutes is really short! I would agree with you in getting another scan. T is right; they should point everything out to you. I'm sorry it was so short! :(

My Doppler arrives in the mail today. I don't think I've ever been so excited to get the mail. Lol. This meme is me right now. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## tcinks

Yay! Let us know if you get to hear it! :) I've been so tempted to get one but dh wouldn't let me. And hopefully soon I'll start feeling kicks and will be reassured that way.


----------



## kdmalk

FOUND IT!!!!!!! Baby is sooooo llllooooooowwwwww. It was right at the top of my pubic bone. Doppler wasn't doing a great job of counting, so we timed it out ourselves and it looks like about 148-150bpm. I guess that's about right. I am feeling so relieved. Glad to know baby is still growing away!!!!


----------



## tcinks

Yay! So exciting and reassuring. :)
Woah, are you already 11 weeks ?! You're trucking along! Are you noticing a little bump yet?


----------



## kdmalk

I am noticing my belly fat moving around and changing shape as my uterus pushes stuff up to make room for itself. :haha: But I did notice yesterday that my lower tummy right between my hip bones is starting to stick out a little. I can't wait to feel pregnant instead of fat over the coming weeks.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Fleur828815

Hello ladies! I&#8217;ve been really busy at work, going on a work trip (+ vacation, yay!) to Europe next week, so lots of things to wrap up before then. 

Terrissa, 3 minutes seem normal for where I am according to my friends&#8230; But I&#8217;m going to book a &#8220;proper&#8221; anomaly scan in London on France. Is your 20 week scan next week?

Kylee, glad you managed to hear the baby&#8217;s heartbeat! Can&#8217;t believe you&#8217;re almost out of the first trimester, why do other people&#8217;s pregnancies seem to fly by??

Jamie, hope you&#8217;re doing well and enjoying your time with family.

Still feeling good over here, I know I&#8217;m over half way through but October still seems a looooong way off. Just as well because we haven&#8217;t started any preps, plus I&#8217;m going away for a month (will be spending part of that month with DH, then he&#8217;s off to Morocco for a month for work, ugh, not looking forward to that). I&#8217;ve been feeling small movements for a couple of weeks now, but yesterday I felt a small prod from outside for the very first time, and DH felt one too <3


----------



## kdmalk

Enjoy your trip, Fleur!!! I love that your dh got to feel baby kick! I can't wait until finally reach that point.


----------



## tcinks

Hey ladies!!!! How are we all doing?!!! :)

It's been awfully quiet around here! Any updates?!

I have my 20 week scan tomorrow morning! So excited. Actually, I've been terribly anxious. I had a dream last night that baby came early while I was at home, I just held her in my hands and cried, not knowing what to do. :( I wish I was as relaxed and happy go lucky as I was with my first pregnancy! Just taking it one day at a time.

I still think I'm feeling some little flutters, but no actual kicks. It's so frustrating! I really want the reassurance. 

Otherwise, not a lot going on. The kids I nanny will be back in town next week. I'll be honest, these last few weeks have been a nice little break :haha: But I'm sure I'll survive.


----------



## tcinks

Well our little girl and growing just like she should. I can't believe how big she's getting. I think they must have woken her up today because usually she is always wiggling around but today she just kept covering her face. :haha: 

Everything was completely perfect until they measured my cervix. It should be at least 3 cm, and up until now was over 4. Today it was 3.6 without any pressure, but when the doctor pushed down on me, it started funneling and went down to less than 1! :nope: And baby was head down right on it. She put in a round thing that is supposed to help support the cervix and keep baby in. I also have to take progesterone suppositories until 36 weeks.

I'm nervous, but thankful we caught it and there's something that can be done. The doctor thinks I'll ned this sort of intervention with all future pregnancies, as my cervix is just naturally weak. :/

https://i62.tinypic.com/7163dc.jpg
Here's a pic of our little angel. Doesn't she look like she's praying? :)

24 days until I hit 24 weeks! Of course I'm hoping to get further than that, but I know at that point that is a chance of survival.


----------



## kdmalk

T, glad your scan went well. Sweet girl is adorable! And she does look like she is praying! Sorry to hear about your cervix. I know that must not be fun to hear. But glad it is something they can deal with! I also hate that you have to do progesterone suppositories. I hated those stupid things more than anything.

I had mentioned to my doctor this random intense urge to pee and she thinks that where my uterus is sitting might be causing my bladder to have spasms. So that has been pleasant. Lol. I will randomly feel this twinge like I need to pee and then it is instantly gone. Hopefully it isn't something that sticks around throughout the pregnancy! Appointment went well today. HR was 159-165. That's crazy fast, which makes me think it might be a girl. Hubby is getting a girl vibe now. I am still in denial. And, of course, we will love either one.

We had pizza for dinner last night and hubby is at work this evening so I had some leftovers a few minutes ago. I also made the mistake of eating several little frozen cream puff things I randomly remembered in the freezer. Those are not settling well and I am now in bed trying to convince myself not to puke everywhere. I wish dh was here to feel sorry for me. Lol. :haha:


----------



## jlw617

Hi Ladies! I'm home but I still won't be on too often as I'd like, I flew my niece back with me for a couple of weeks so I'm trying to keep three children entertained ;) 

Terissa, how are things going? Don't worry about not feeling strong kicks yet, most 1st pregnancies that get to this point don't feel them until after 20 weeks! Plus you might just have a more calm baby in there ;) I know with my 1st that made it that far I didn't feel anything until after my 20 week scan!

Kylee, I can't believe you're 13 weeks already! Are you going to have an early gender scan? I hope the sickness eases up for you soon! I thought mine would never go away! It finally eased up around 14-15 weeks.

Fleur-don't worry October really is just right around the corner! Time is actually totally flying by for me! I can't wait to feel movements from the outside so do and my girls can feel! I think it will be very soon as this little guy seems to be pretty strong and there's even been a couple times where I wondered if I could feel it from the outside ;)

So I have been feeling pretty well, a little more tired than I thought but good for the most part. The gestational diabetes has been very manageable. I'm super excited that I have lost about 10 lbs and haven't gained any of it back so far! I was really worried after a friend said I would gain a ton because I was having a boy, but after good ol' dr Google and talking to some other friends, the majority of what I got is boys tend to be all belly (and apparently boobs in my case lol) and girls you tend to gain weight all over and a couple of my really good friends said they really felt like they had a higher metabolism when they were pregnant with their boys!


----------



## NDH

I'm baaaaack! Pretty sure I'm here to stay this time as I have good progression (which I know doesn't mean anything but when last time and probably the time before that too it just plateaued and lingered for weeks and didn't rise at all it definitely makes me happy to see darkening lines)


----------



## jlw617

Hi Natalie! Glad to see you again, this board has been pretty quiet lately, I hope we can keep keep it going and that more ladies will be joining us soon :)


----------



## Fleur828815

Jumping back in here. Hope everyone is doing well. Still so shocked by Terrissa's news, how unfair can life be :nope::cry:


----------

